
The official Covid-19 exposure notification app for Germany - rwmj
https://github.com/corona-warn-app
======
rwmj
UK NHS also released theirs:
[https://github.com/NHSX](https://github.com/NHSX)

~~~
celticninja
it doesn't appear to be being updated last update was 9 days ago. something
that supposed to already be released and working, but is in fact delayed, it
doesn't look like much activity on it

~~~
rwmj
Seems like a "throw it over the fence" development model. See also this issue:
[https://github.com/nhsx/COVID-19-app-Android-
BETA/issues/49](https://github.com/nhsx/COVID-19-app-Android-BETA/issues/49)

